# Stressed.com - Waiting for my smiley face!



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hello All

I could really use some support right now.  I have done 2 ovulation tests today and as yet no smiley face.  We have hired a car to drive to the clinic in Denmark (currently living in germany) and arenot sure whether to hand it back and wait for my positive test before getting a hire care.  i started testing on Sunday CD13 as per the instructions and still nothing I really thought that today we would be on our way to the clinic and now I have another day of stressing and waiting.  If this is what I am like waiting to ovulation I dread to think what my 2ww will be like!  I really feel for all you girls enduring the 2ww.

Can anyone reccommend anything to help.

many thanks


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Jenny

Well I don't know if it's just me, but drinking 3 litres of water a day speeds up my ovulation by several days. I used to ovulate on day 15 or 16 until I started drinking a load of water every day, and now it's day 13 regular as clockwork. It might be worth drinking a load of water today and tomorrow to see if that helps?  Good luck


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Mooers

I am now armed and ready with a 2 litre bottle of water!  Will it not dilute my urine for the test though?

Thanks for replying!


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I use the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor with my first wee if the day, and it's always picked up when I ovulate, but the cbfm is designed to work with morning wee, and I'm not sure if all of the other tests are. If it was me, I'd chug water like mad this afternoon, stop at about 8 (so you don't spend all night peeing), test again before bed, and test again in the morning. I reckon you'll get a nice positive in the morning once the water has worked it's magic overnight.   

Let me know how you get on


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hey mooers

I am drinking lots and the clinic have asked me to pop in  (16 hour round trip!) tomorrow for a scan to see what is happening so any day now I should have the IUI.  Fingers crossed it all goes well.


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Hi Jenny,

Just a note to say, I use CB ovulation sticks, I would say persevere, I used it for the first time, discovered I ovulate late (due to my PCO) at around day 16 and we got a BFP a few weeks later ... we incidently mc'd a few days later but are about to start again with the sticks.  

When we used them that first month I so thought they weren't working, but it was just that I ovulated late. 

Good Luck
Kat 
xxx


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi Pussinboots

I to ovulate on dat 16.  When we got there i used one of the clinics ov test and it was positive, she did the scan and my folli was ready to burst so she did the DIUI there and then!  I am now in my 2ww.

Thanks for you help and advice

xx


----------

